
Rotary Dial Phone Revival - trandi
https://trandi.wordpress.com/2019/10/28/rotary-dial-phone-revival-4-final/
======
djsumdog
Totally impractical, but still pretty neat. That's a lot of effort. The rest
of their blog looks pretty neat too: self balancing robots, thermal printer
photo booths .. lots of creative stuff.

